# Holiday...



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Just to let you know i'm off next week for a week and bit to keep my kids entertained.

If any one needs anything urgent, Jayne & Syd are in the office and will be more than happy to help.

Cheers


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm back now


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

But did you have a nice time ....


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh i did. Better still, the missus landed a temporary job for a month, starting the first day of my holidays, so the kids and I had a great time doing what we wanted when we wanted! lol!


----------

